# Stealth Fridge with CFL's



## RenoVader (Jul 1, 2008)

I am growing Hydroponic, White Widow from seed.  Purchased here http://www.bcseedking.com/

Using Advanced Nutrients, 3 part.  Micro, Grow, Bloom.

I am following there calculator here.  http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/nutrient_calculator.html

I have a 10 litre resevoir outside the fridge in the bottom of white cabinet to the left of fridge.

I have lined the inside with Mylar.

I have a bathroom fan sucking air out the top hole.  Air coming in the bottom hole.

I will be using 6500k, CFL's.  Adding many more than are in the pic thanks to Mutt's answer in my other thread.

Also will add some bottom lights cause CFL's suck at penetration.

You will see 5 germinators in pic.  I will throw the last one to sprout, and veg 4. (should be tomorrow!)

I will then put in a bottom reflector.

Any suggestions?  LET ER RIP.....

More pics to come


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 1, 2008)

can't veiw your pics for some reason.. i'd like to see your setup. my brother inlaw is looking for a design like this using a fridge. i'll check back later to get a look at your setup.. good luck


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 1, 2008)

You gotta click on them.  I'm not smart enough to figure out how to display them!


----------



## nOob grower (Jul 1, 2008)

even when you click on them you cant view them.  When you make a post scroll towards the bottom and click on the manage attachments button and you upload your pics to your thread through there


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 1, 2008)

K, figured it out.  Gawd I'm stupid.  Forgot to click "save attachment"!!!!!


----------



## nOob grower (Jul 1, 2008)

looks nice, im thinking about doing the same thing with my dresser, just need a lot more lights


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 1, 2008)

Man thats a cool setup. How long did it take you to put it all together and where did you get that lighting fixture?


----------



## stoner (Jul 1, 2008)

woow, that is so 007 grow op, its a really cool set-up


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh man

I am so jealous

You have just stole my thread, at work today I was a thinking hmmmmmm maybe, maybe maybe I could convert an old fridge or tall freezer.

As I only have 3 girls outa 10 this year. 

I have decided to pull my old indoor gear outa retirement, n build a stealth grow to veg, clone n sex in for next years outdoor crop.

Hu

So I will watch in anticipation

Good Luck RV


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 1, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Man thats a cool setup. How long did it take you to put it all together and where did you get that lighting fixture?



3 grows in that thing so far.  I just keep listening to suggestions and improving it everytime.

That fixture is just a bunch of Home Depot Y'S all screwed together.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

very cool grow...guess my wifes lucky she just gave up the shower!  hmmm,  we dont really eat _that_ much cold stuff..


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

sweet set up man, what you got growing at the mo?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice set up ! wanted to know if u going to plug it in to keep the heat down ??  Just a thought..


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 2, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Nice set up ! wanted to know if u going to plug it in to keep the heat down ??  Just a thought..



Good call but all the "working" parts of the fridge are gutted.

And to Thorn, I got White Widow startin now.


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 4, 2008)

UPDATE


I changed the bathroom fan so it is inside the fridge, sucking air in the bottom hole.  Made it WAY quieter!

They have sprouted July 2nd.

I have my bottom reflector in place.

I cant upload any new pics till the wife gets the camera back from camping...lol.....will be Saturday.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> very cool grow...guess my wifes lucky she just gave up the shower! hmmm, we dont really eat _that_ much cold stuff..


 
LOL..first you asked wife not to shower so you can grow..now you dont want her to eat... ...Thats funny... was thinking of a frdge for a Mother plant..Did you remove the center between the freezer and the fridge?..What are the temps running there?..well pullN up my crate for this one for sure..Keep us posted But most of all KEEP M GREEN


----------



## HATCH (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya Bro That Is Clean!!!.......To Bad it Doesn't Work, That Would Have Been Real Nice!!!Well Good Luck With Er, Hope It Work's Out!!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 4, 2008)

[
I cant upload any new pics till the wife gets the camera back from camping...lol.....will be Saturday.[/quote]

I take it u don't like camping my friend? 
Letting ur wife go by herself with-out any protection of her Strong Arm Man.:giggle: :giggle:


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 4, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> .Did you remove the center between the freezer and the fridge?..What are the temps running there?.


Yes the partition is gone.  It seems to stay at 27C day and night.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i'll bet that thing reaks when you open it.it does look like a pretty stealth design though.good job


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 4, 2008)

very nice stealth setup man im a fridge man my self keep up the good work


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 5, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i'll bet that thing reaks when you open it.it does look like a pretty stealth design though.good job



No smell at all!  Its vented to outside.


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 5, 2008)

UPDATE

Tonight I Installed more lights, including the bottom lights. (approx 17000 lumens up from 6000.) 

AND a dimmer switch to control the bathroom fan.

Yes, pics comin tomorrow.....


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 6, 2008)

Here they are as of today.


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 7, 2008)

Today I added an interior fan cause the air movement didnt seem good enough.  Just a circulation fan to keep heat even and to "sway" the plants a little! (makes the stalks stronger)


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

damn right it does! good idea! Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 12, 2008)

UPDATE

July 12 pic


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 19, 2008)

UPDATE

July 19 pic.


----------



## bongzilla (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Firepower (Jul 21, 2008)

stay away from using a bottom reflector, youre better off with just a reflective area on the sides and top only.. awesome setup!!..  :aok:


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 21, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> stay away from using a bottom reflector, youre better off with just a reflective area on the sides and top only.. awesome setup!!..  :aok:



I am very grateful for any suggestions, TY!

But, I would love to know why you suggest no bottom reflector?  Does it hurt them somehow?

Thank you again for the input!


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 27, 2008)

UPDATE.

July 27 pic


----------



## RenoVader (Jul 27, 2008)

The one on the right at the back is not doing good as you can see.  I took a shot of what the bottom of the stalk looks like.  Wierd eh!


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 2, 2008)

The ones on the left were well over a foot tall so i started flowering August 1st.


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 4, 2008)

UPDATE

August 4 pic.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW she's a BEAST!!! VERY nice bro!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry, are you in flowering now? Because if your not, they are so gonna outgrow your fridge man! Hope all is well


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice set up.... about a month ago I had my big upright freezer go out and have been thinking of something like this.  Mainly for an Isolation area to maybe harvest some pollen for some seed production and breeding.....

VERY nice again _)


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 9, 2008)

UPDATE.

August 9 pic.

The one on the left front turned out to be male, so I took him out behind the barn and shot him today!

Two left. 

Oh ya, and I took 5 clones from these two for the next crop!  NO MORE MALES!!!!!


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

nice...they got big quick!


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 13, 2008)

UPDATE

Aug 13 pic

Very little change, just buds starting now! :hubba:


----------



## akirahz (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW! thats a sweet fridge man -- i like that lower lighting too, those plants look magnifico! they must like it in thar


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2008)

What a great fridge set-up.  I have kicked around setting up a large fridge or freezer and you have motivated me.  One of the great things about a fridge or freezer is that they normally make noise, so fan noise is no big deal.  A freezer with a lock seems like a great stealth setup.  I have 2 150 HPS that I picked up at a yard sale for $2/each and have been wanting to find a use for them.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

they are looking fab! Still not sure how your gonna cope with them in height though? And when did they go into flowering? I think i asked before but dont think i got an answer, as usual lol!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2008)

looking good my friend..I too am concerned about hieght...Keep on keepN on


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 14, 2008)

No problen Thorn, its on page two of this thread. 



			
				RenoVader said:
			
		

> The ones on the left were well over a foot tall so i started flowering August 1st.







And as far as the height goes.....there is a whole "freezer" section above, not visible in my pics!  

Here is a better view, height will not be a problem.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2008)

Sweet setup, real nice looking plants.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

hey up bro! My bad, not reading hehe

About what someone said about not having a bottom reflector - i think i've read people say it forces the plant to stretch, but not sure on how true this is.

Anyway they look great and good to see you got that extra space! You still gonna stick with CFLs? You must have a good mix of them in there!!! Good job!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2008)

That is a very nice grow box. Very creative.


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 21, 2008)

UPDATE

August 21


----------



## Rogue (Aug 21, 2008)

Quite a jungle!


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 23, 2008)

UPDATE

August 23


Not a jungle anymore I'm afraid! 

The small one died, and I am left with one extremely heathy beautiful lady.  Good thing I dont do this for a living! 

Now I understand why not to use a bottom reflector.  It was responsible for killing 3 of my girls........


----------



## someguy (Aug 24, 2008)

well your one looks like its your outgrowin your setup like i did. looks nice though. good job brrrrroooooo


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 24, 2008)

looks good man.. IMO the bottom lighting is just as bad as the bottom reflector considering how low it is to the flowering plant. it might help if u could raise the lights to the middle or lower part of the plant instead of under it.. just my opinion.. maybe someone else can put in their  opinion... but great setup man its great....... good luck.. keep us updated with harvest and smoke report....


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 3, 2008)

UPDATE

Sept 3

Hairs are just starting to turn brown.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 3, 2008)

looking very healthy probley a good thing the other plants died cuz she looks like a monster


----------



## Thorn (Sep 4, 2008)

I see dem brown hairs...nice! How long she been in flower now? She is looking ACE!!! Sorry to hear about the loss of the little one


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 4, 2008)

I started 12/12, 5 weeks ago.  But never saw any hairs for about a week, so I would say shes been flowering for 4 weeks now!


----------



## Thorn (Sep 5, 2008)

thanx man, she looks fabulous for that time! Yea I count flowering from when the first hairs/pistils appear too 

Take it easy


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 5, 2008)

looking great 

love the stealth fridge!!!!


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 5, 2008)

Tried taking a micro pic through my magnifier.  Not super clear, I will work on it!


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 10, 2008)

UPDATE

SEPT 9

Due to circumstances which i cannot discuss,  I had to harvest that little beauty tonight! 

I was very surprised at the final weight though!  Yes, yes!, *NO* time to dry and cure either...... 

first pic is cut right off.
Second pic is down to the branches.
Third pic is the trimmed and manicured buds.  (6.38 OZ WET)


6.38 OZ wet from one plant that I harvested too early! I am drying now and will post the "DRY" weight soon.........any guesses???:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Sep 10, 2008)

how were your trichs lookin before harvest?


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 10, 2008)

Definitely NOT amber!  LOL.  I really dont think there was even any cloudyness  Oh well, I will give yall a smoke report soon...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

really nice setup i think i might take my neighbors fridge out of the trash lol


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry to hear that reno better luck next time


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 15, 2008)

Smoke report.

I got totally messed up!   Tasted really sweet.  

I gave a bud to a friend who has ALOT of tasting experience heheheh.  He said it was awesome potent, with no chemically taste.

Final weight was 1.7 OZ dried, manicured buds!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2008)

What a shame that u had to cut down early..
Maybe next time u can make it all the way through....


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

ya u plan on doing another grow?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 16, 2008)

wow sounds like a great smoke even without full flowering time to develop! well done! Hope we can see another grow again soon


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 16, 2008)

Guess no one saw my second link in my signature.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 16, 2008)

RenoVader said:
			
		

> Tried taking a micro pic through my magnifier. Not super clear, I will work on it!


  NICE PICTURE


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

RenoVader said:
			
		

> Guess no one saw my second link in my signature.



Sorry bro I tend to follow peoples posts in other people journals, so hence didn't see yours. Will have a look if I get a chance


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 17, 2008)

And I ended up getn that mini fridge from my neighbor!


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 17, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> And I ended up getn that mini fridge from my neighbor!



Nice.

I was thinkin about gettin a mini fridge for my veg box, then transfer to the big fridge for finish!

Theoretically I could have 8 plants going at once all the time...:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

now that'd be an idea! I can't wait to be able to have seperate veg and flower spaces!


----------

